# Which "Start your own screen biz from home" company is best?



## Sydison (Sep 4, 2008)

Has anyone had any really good or really bad experiences with the following companies that they'd be willing to share? Press A Print, Ryonet, Printa Systems. I am a stay-at-home mom and graphic designer who needs to start earning a living again and am considering a silk screen and pad printing system. I am currently researching screen business system suppliers, so any suggestions would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

I got started with press a print and it was a good decision for me, although expensive. You can find a lot cheaper setups if you search for them. we paid for support and things for promotional products. If just wanting to do shirts you may want to look at something else just make sure the support is good.

Hope that helps a little


----------



## Sydison (Sep 4, 2008)

Sydison said:


> Has anyone had any really good or really bad experiences with the following companies that they'd be willing to share? Press A Print, Ryonet, Printa Systems. I am a stay-at-home mom and graphic designer who needs to start earning a living again and am considering a silk screen and pad printing system. I am currently researching screen business system suppliers, so any suggestions would be helpful. Thanks!


Thanks for your reply. I am interested in both screen and pad printing. Press A Print is the main one we are looking at. Do they really hook you up with wholesale suppliers and a support network as they say they will and is the "marketing" training really worthwhile? I am worried about the limitations of their equipment as others out there seem to have superior equipment, but then have no support or supplier referrals.


----------



## moffett8 (Jun 26, 2008)

It's kind of pricey for what you will be doing. Some do very well with just t-shirts and transfers with an inkjet printer. They advertise a cost of 2.50 a shirt. You can do the same thing with transfers and an ink jet. You pay 1-2 dollars for the t-shirt and if you buy transfers in bulk you can get them for .40 and print it with your ink jet printer, depending on what ink you use it won't cost that much to print. You have less than a thousand invested as opposed to $18,000 with print a press. You could even get a DTG printer for that and print direct on the cloth with no transfers. Or then again build you own DTG for alot less. If you don't have suppliers send me an email and I'll send you a list.

Philip
[email protected]


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I think the start up packages work, but the cost is high. I really think a person with research can establish a good home based business with out spending thousands of dollars for a pre packed equipment set up. I started 13+ yrs ago in the basement of my condo and have now built my own building( still on my property)and just for production. I have very few customers that come to my shop. I like the ability to not have store hours and I work mainly with schools and corporate accounts. I didn't have a great tool like this forum to help me get started. I truly think this is your best tool for research available. When you buy equipment the company normally offers training to get you started and you learn as you go anyway. I wish you good luck. .... JB


----------



## ezilla (Feb 27, 2007)

We have a Printa screen printing set up. It's a 6/4. For the space we have to work in, it's great. A lot of people bad mouth these presses but we've had it for almost 4 years and it has made us $$$. Look around for supplies, they are expensive through Printa. A little research goes a long way. Good luck!!!


----------

